# Turning ballnut and locking ballscrew.



## agfrvf (May 4, 2018)

Trying to figure out if I can keep OEM powerfeed.

If I lock the ballscrew to the table and turn the ballnut from the pedistal will the table move or cause excess wear ect?


----------



## derf (May 4, 2018)

Don't know what you are working on, but I have a Bridgeport CNC that has a fixed ball screw on the x axis, and the ball nut turns.


----------



## JimDawson (May 4, 2018)

I'm a bit confused by your question.  What machine are you working on? and what does the ball screw/nut drive?

Maybe some pictures would be helpful.


----------

